# 29.5 s/w outlaws vs terms.



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

Ive been going back an forth on tires for my 08 brute 750 has 2in lift on 28 zillas now i had 30s and miss the size now. Planing to buy tires soon but stumpped on what to get ive talked to people with both but most are sxs riders. Id like to hear from people around my area. I ride red creek and copiah creek mostly. Also ive got vfj 1/3 springs coming this week


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Something wrong w/ our comparison threads ?


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

